# Would you say I was "addicted?!"



## Stuckinarut (Oct 11, 2010)

I switch the PC on first thing in the morning, on a weekday it's after I've had my breakfast. At the weekend I am up probably similar time to in the week (I'm an early riser) and switch PC on while I have my morning cuppa. I will surf my Mystery Shopping websites for assignments, look at Facebook and check my emails. Sometimes my hubby says I should stay in bed (to make love) instead. And sometimes I do this. 

On a weekday when I am home alone, I will leave everything logged on and open and will pop back every now and then to check for updates. 

At the weekend I do the same, but because the family is around, I rarely leave everything logged on as the PC is for everyone to use.

I get moody when I can't get an internet connection. I feel I spend too many hours online and my time would be better taken up doing something more "useful" but I get bored of housework. I do have a part time job, as well as Mystery Shopping, and when I am away from the house, I only have a basic mobile (cell) phone that has no internet.

I can go away for weekends and holidays (vacations) and happily live without the internet.

I think I'm answering my own question that I am not really addicted am I?:scratchhead:


----------



## bestrong (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like you have too much time on your hands. I too was way too much on the internet. Then I started my masters in college and BOOM, many hours, almost whole days pass by without me checking facebook every 5 minutes. But I do admit, sometimes I think about facebook before falling asleep at night 
The bottom line: the more occupied you are, the less pc time you have...
I also like to think of it this way: its more cool to actually have life, and be living it (going out and doing things, even just watch episodes on my pc  ) instead of statusing about it on facebook


----------



## The Lurker (May 11, 2012)

I used to be the same way, if I wasn't on the internet very often, I could get very moody as well. Bestrong has great insight in my opinion, I was going to type it but I think he/she said it best!


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

Me too.
I get up in the morning and first thing is check my emails.Then Facebook updates and now here too.

I leave all 3 open while I putter around for 10 hours and check back too often I work from home so I have the abilit to check all day long..sad huh!!!!
I get moody and impatient when I want to check my emails and someone else is on the computer...makes me frustrated!!! need my fix..lol

I am addicted and I know it but my hubby does not really care and I do go out and do other things as well.


----------



## Davi (Apr 20, 2012)

You are, but not too much..Because you have lots of time in your hand and have nothing to do, that"s why you spend you time on internet....


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been accused of wasting my life on the computer. I don't, but it's been thrown at me.

I don't watch tv, I work nights, I do go out and do things with real people I just do not know what to do when I have down time. I read books, I watch movies when I can stay awake through one. 

if you're busy and all you can think about is the internet, then I'd see it as a problem. ( I could care less about facebook or anything if I'm out and about personally) but if it's just how you kill time, maybe you just need a new hobby?


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

It sounds like you enjoy the net if your are being honest about how much time you spend on it. My spouse is addicted big time. His computer is a sense of self and he makes it a full time job in addition to his paying job (also on computers). 

We are in counseling due to his online affair (surprise eh) and the therapist has shown me how addicted he is and in fact he spent 8 hours gaming yesterday and he's done it for years but he hid it making me thing he was "working" because he works from home a few days a week. 

He also justifies his addiction by saying, "it pays the bills eh" --

Here is his typical day, 

Wake up, grab iPad or laptop and check email, take his turns on his games, shower, come downstairs, ignore the kids, jumps right on his laptop to play more turns with a break long enough to walk children to bus top. Then he goes to his office taking his iPad and his personal laptop and sets it all up next to his work laptop and goes back and forth all day between the screens ( multiple screens open within each) he's there for 8-10 hours, then he comes home, walks in the door kisses everyone hello,then jumps back on computer until midnight. 

He will pull away if I suggest a walk, zoo, adventure etc...but he was even bringing his iPad to our camping trips and tethering it to his phone to play games instead of spending time in nature or doing camping stuff with the family. He was "detached" from all that is around him and letting life pass him by. 

It's very sad to watch someone spend their life on the screen for 16 hours plus a day and have nothing to show for it at the end of that time. There is no college paper, inventions, etc...just consuming junk food of the net. 

Hence he can't participate in our marriage and the kids and I are just background noise like how some people want a cat in the house to not feel so alone.


----------



## Eagles Dancing (Jun 3, 2012)

My husband accuses me of being addicted to facebook....but it is the only thing that brightens my day. He badgers me if I even touch the computer. He has control issues. 

I have found happiness talking to my old friends...friends he has made sure were no longer in my life after we were married.

He accuses me of looking for someone. Not true!!

I just love talking to my friends and seeing their pictures of kids and grand kids....he just doesn't get it.

I find myself sneaking to look at updates when he isn't around.

Heck I am 49 years old...if I want to be on the computer instead of watching tv or rather watching his sleep watching tv...then I should be able to do it.

It is a control issue with him.

Addicted maybe but it brings me happiness I do not have in my marriage....so is that a bad thing???


----------

